# binding for hippie stix?



## tomt36 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey, does anyone know the best binding to drive the hippie stix around the mountain? I have G3 on other skies but I'm wondering if I need something more sturdy, perhaps like the Hammerhead, to drive these 190 beasts through thier paces.

thanks


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

whoa........190 Hippies are alot of ski. After working most of last winter in a tele shop, I find its mostly about what your style is. Most of the guys who have been doing it for a long time (like 5-20 years) tend to like the G3's and I am sure they will hold up to a moderate amount of abuse. They are a bit mushier in the response area, but its a more traditional feel. They have some reliability issues for guys that really like to get on it though, so if you ski hard look elsewhere. The Cobra R8's are a good choice for a nice simple and strong binding with no gimmicks. They tend to be a bit faster reacting and may feel like less of a leap from Alpine non free heeled skiing.

I haven't had much experience with the Hammerheads, but from what I hear most people like em that have em, though a few people I have talked to weren't a big fan. I think the main thing with these is that they have to be set right, or they don't work right. They have something like 13 different settings and you gotta figure out which one is right. From everything I hear they area great binding and you wouldn't go wrong with them.

If you are truly worried about strength, then checking out the Bomber Bishop stuff is well advised. They are a bit clunky and big, but they are by far the strongest binding I have heard of. Formed from billet aluminum and tintanium, they are still pretty light. I did see one pair come back with mounting issues that involved pulling out of the ski, but I think those issues were mostly based on the fact that the guy who did the damage is probably the most agressive tele-dude I have seen and has broken every pair of bindings he has owned.

So yeah, in my estimation, for decent strength and simplicity, go with the Rotta Cobra R8's, for similar strength and bit more nerdyness go with Hammerheads, and for all out strength (and yes the inserts on the K2 ski's helps with that alot too) go for the Bomber Tele setup.

JH


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bd*

I'm super happy with the Black Diamond 02 with the ridiculasly stiff cartrage. they had issues with the early editions but have reworked it and it is bomber. They drive my Hippy Stix really, really well. I love em.
review below, adios, Atom...
http://www.telemarkski.com/html/rvw_bla01_101300.html


----------



## teleski1 (Nov 8, 2004)

i have a pair of 193 hippies and cobra r8s The hammerheads are cool there are 5 settings to screw around with g3's have to much lateral movement r8's hold strong and steady alpine turning it or dropping a knee. and strong too


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

I have a pair of 190 hippys with Hammerheads. I migrated to the HH's a few years back after running into major reliability issues w/ G3. The breakage had gotten to the point where I had destroyed countless cables, heel throws, cartridges, and finally the riveted toe piece. Haven't changed my skiing style at all since getting HH's and haven't broken a part yet (except for a warranty heel throw). I have found that replacing the spring every year or two keeps the binding lively and gives tons of control - especially in position 4. My bottom line is that G3's suck for both breakage and power. HH's don't break and are powerful. Lastly, getting a multi ski kit from Bomber will allow you to use the bindings on more than one pair of skis.  

Happy turns!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

*You already have the answer*

I have skied G3's on Jaks and Nordica Beasts for 3 seasons (50+ days a year) and they are great. Most of the hard chargers in happy valley (vail) stick with the simplicity....gadgets (Hammerheads, old O2's...) break.


----------



## couloircat (Nov 4, 2005)

I've been riding my hippys with a pair of bombers, I find the plate binding really helps drive the ski from edge to edge quite quickly with absolutely no rocker launch. I've tried all the other bindings listed in this thread except for the hammerhead and I've experienced binding failure, and the failure is allways in a bad situation. I'm sure the hammerhead would drive the hippys with authority as well but you can't take any chances with those damn hippys.


----------



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

1.) Thats not even that big of a ski
2.) Bomber Bishop is the best way to go...its the only binding I have not broken


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

anyone know where to get a deal on some HHeads or Bishops? i've been ripping up my G3s and I'm tired of replacing the cables and heal pieces. i don't want to give them anymore money. -trev


----------



## JRO (Jan 10, 2006)

BOmbers fo sho


----------

